# STIHL MS362 double felling dogs /spikes



## XSKIER (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm looking to add a set of the bigger bumper spikes to my little saw. I've not talked to my local dealer yet. I see them on Bailey's and eBay. I would like to know if the MS440 and MS362 use the same dogs. Also, if any of y'all were buying them, who would you buy them from. What's better, four spike or five spike? 

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail_mobi.asp?item=17171&catID=

I hope that link works...


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 17, 2012)

Do you have a lot of thick bark timber in Michigan? Seems like the large dawgs would be waste on the 362. I like double dawgs on most saws, but I would opt for the smaller ones.


----------



## XSKIER (Aug 17, 2012)

Some of our larger cottonwood trees can grow really thick bark. I mainly want them for aesthetics, side cover protection, and off perpendicular cuts. I'm going to check with my dealer later, but what do you think of these?

DOG SET FITS STIHL MS361 MS362 ( POWDER COATED ORANGE ) BOX 6A | eBay


----------



## dirt forester (Aug 21, 2012)

Those dogs in the links look nice. I think the stock dogs on the 36x's are way too small and only grab half the time I want them to. I have 044 dogs in my 036, it looks good and grabs easy.


----------



## XSKIER (Aug 21, 2012)

I noticed that the eBay dogs don't seem to have the chain catcher roller in the bag of hardware. I had my dealer order in a set,1135-650-7750, which should be the entire kit. I'll update in a couple of days.


----------



## XSKIER (Aug 21, 2012)

Alright, the dawgs are in! Turns out that they are exactly the same size as the original dog, with the addition of a lower spike with the chain catcher. I was hoping that the new dawgs would go up a little bit higher, but I'm happy enough with them anyway. They sit at the perfect height when the saw is setting down. The spikes do not hold the saw up and teter or hang up too high.


----------



## deye223 (Aug 31, 2012)

they left out the 260 and 261 in the paper work


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 31, 2012)

That is what I was referring to in previous post, nice set up. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonder what they would look like on a 261 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Sep 17, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Wonder what they would look like on a 261 :msp_biggrin:



well here they are on a 260 will get a pic of me 261 tomorrow if you want


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Wonder what they would look like on a 261 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 17, 2012)

deye223 said:


> well here they are on a 260 will get a pic of me 261 tomorrow if you want







blsnelling said:


>




I'll have to order some for mine :msp_w00t:


----------



## deye223 (Sep 17, 2012)

hope you don't mind brad had to borrow your pic 

H2H you need to put a small washer in here as a spacer to push the roller pin out farther into the outer dawg
as the spacing on the 261 is wider than the others






it's neeter and looks a lot better than just bending the dawg cheers
D


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 17, 2012)

deye223 said:


> hope you don't mind brad had to borrow your pic
> 
> H2H you need to put a small washer in here as a spacer to push the roller pin out farther into the outer dawg
> as the spacing on the 261 is wider than the others
> ...




THX for the info :msp_biggrin:

I could always go to the shop and turn a spacer


----------



## palogger (Sep 17, 2012)

Try putting the nut and ccatcher on the clutch cover, which is correct. That way its not on the saw when trying to change the chain


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 9, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the part number, I just had the dealer order a set for my 362. Tired of not being able to get a bite when I am undercutting a notch. Curious what you paid, I was quoted 35.99.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2012)

I just removed the original dawgs on my MS361, and never missed them! 

Just another angle on the matter. :msp_wink:


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I just removed the original dawgs on my MS361, and never missed them!
> 
> Just another angle on the matter. :msp_wink:



Well over here we cut real wood not toothpicks and popsicle sticks. Removing the dawgs must've been for better sideways balance?


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 9, 2012)

The double dog kit was the same price here. 

I'm all aboot sideways balance, while in the cut, and with an inboard clutch Stihl the dawgs balance just fine!

Saw troll must be using a 36" bar or something like that to keep the powerhead away from the wood?


----------



## phil21502 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very good lookin saw. What size bar is that?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2012)

stihlrookie said:


> Well over here we cut real wood not toothpicks and popsicle sticks. Removing the dawgs must've been for better sideways balance?



It is no problem cutting wood that the bar don't reach through, with a 60cc saw without dawgs. I use 15" and 18" bars on the 361, and never missed the dawgs. They just "steal" bar length......


----------



## naturelover (Nov 9, 2012)

Like the dual dawgs on the 441, least keeps the muffler and saw from beating on the wood when sawing. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is no problem cutting wood that the bar don't reach through, with a 60cc saw without dawgs. I use 15" and 18" bars on the 361, and never missed the dawgs. They just "steal" bar length......



I am just funnin' with you. The wood I cut it is nothing to see 2-3" of bark at the stump. I generally slab the bark off before I start on felling but when I start my undercut on the face I can't stick the spike and swing the saw around as easily as I would hope. Cheers.


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, got mine in today. Installation was pretty straightforward except for that godforsaken snap-ring that holds the roller on the stud. Spent a good 30 minutes fighting that damn thing. One thing I learned many years ago dealing with those little b-tards is to place a clear bag over the work piece or you will be hunting for hours for the stupid thing when it pops off as they inevitably do. I probably should invest in a couple decent sets of the snap-ring pliers, the set I have is a combo unit, it came with 4 sets of the prongs for different sized rings and can also be set up to push apart or pull together depending on the situation. Overall pretty happy with the look of the dual dogs and the catcher. Looking forward to putting it in some wood on Saturday.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 15, 2012)

I know others will differ but with the size wood I have been cutting lately (3' to 4'+ oak), the lack of a lower and longer spike is the biggest handicap to my 362. Why use the 362 on such logs? I use the 362 though out the day when I am out of steam from running my larger saws and moving big rounds. A spike sure helps when you have the bar buried and you are worn out to boot. When you need a little leverage, skidding across the bark is both tiring and inefficient. Spikes on small stuff doesn't matter much if your chain is sharp. If the price was better I would order a replacement set of spikes tomorrow. Ron


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 18, 2012)

Well ran the saw today with the double spikes installed. I brought down 1 larch that was 22"dbh, about 25" where I cut it at the stump. I have a 20" bar on my 362 so I didnt make it all the way through on my face cut so I back-barred it for the final bit. The bigger spike allowed me to stick it to the tree and swing into the cut, I like that. I was concerned a little that the spikes may engage to easily once I had the tree down and I was bucking but as long as I kept it lightly touching the bark it was no issue. The spikes just kind of rode down the log with no problem. I really like the look but still need to cut some more before I can make final judgement on their benefit.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 18, 2012)

I have since upgraded to the bigger dawgs. The medium dogs were much smoother for bucking because the bottom spike is rounded. It would just slide along in the down direction, but grab when leverage is needed. Now, with the larger dawgs, the bottom spike is pointy and will drag some in most bucking situations. I hope it makes sense, but the 362 double bumper spike setup is a really nice well engineered setup.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 18, 2012)

Are the Stihl spikes tough enough to simply use the inside one only, or do you need both in order to keep the lower spike straight? I think a single spike would serve 99% of my purposes and would make removing the clutch cover easier from a dug in saw with a pinched bar. Thanks, Ron


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 18, 2012)

The roller chain catcher does not tie the dogs together. It is fastened to the outer dog and then slips into the inner dog. When you remove the clutch cover there is better access than factory, because you will have removed the original aluminum chain catcher. In most cases one dog will be dug in more than the other for notching and off perpendicular. You are in danger of damaging the anti-vibe system before wrecking a dawg when you're abusing the saw.


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 18, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> I have since upgraded to the bigger dawgs. The medium dogs were much smoother for bucking because the bottom spike is rounded. It would just slide along in the down direction, but grab when leverage is needed. Now, with the larger dawgs, the bottom spike is pointy and will drag some in most bucking situations. I hope it makes sense, but the 362 double bumper spike setup is a really nice well engineered setup.



Obviously that is not a 362 pictured. Are you still using the double spikes on your 362?


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not, but the guy who owns it now is! There's no room for a new 362 in a 30cc, 30cc, 50cc, 50cc, 70cc saw operation. I really did like that saw though, and often wonder if it really could replace the other five.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Some of our larger cottonwood trees can grow really thick bark. I mainly want them for aesthetics, side cover protection, and off perpendicular cuts. I'm going to check with my dealer later, but what do you think of these?
> 
> DOG SET FITS STIHL MS361 MS362 ( POWDER COATED ORANGE ) BOX 6A | eBay



I just got these in the mail today and ran right out to the garage and put them on. They look great and I cant wait to try them out. Worth the money. It just makes the saw look better


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 30, 2012)

On a 362? Without pics it never happened!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> On a 362? Without pics it never happened!



On a 361 and I have to wait til the wife gets home to get the pictures loaded. Sorry


----------



## epalmerson (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's what i set up on my 261. I carved the roller catcher tab off and stuck with the small hook catcher only because I prefered the look. I had the same set up on my 362 for a while as well before switching to a larger set of dogs.

View attachment 264939

View attachment 264940


----------



## epalmerson (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont have a photo yet but you can kind of see the larger 4 points that I switched to on the 362 in this vid. 

[video=youtube;0FOGlMl5Hp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FOGlMl5Hp0[/video]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 4, 2012)

*361 dual dawgs*

Here are the ones from ebay on my 361 that I just put on Friday and used them Saturday and really enjoyed them.

DSC00621.jpg photo by stihlinmn | Photobucket

DSC00620.jpg photo by stihlinmn | Photobucket


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow. Those are INTENSE!


----------



## madhatte (Dec 4, 2012)

Gotta chime in here and STRONGLY recommend using the ceramic roller chain catcher any time you have the dual dawgs... even on Huskys and Dolmars and what have you. The reason I like it so well is that it moves the catcher down and forward, which effectively shortens the chain in the event that you throw it (which you will) and reduces the chance of flesh-injury. It also reduces the chance of the chain slapping the tank-handle which is a costly bit of damage that used to happen more often (038's seem especially prone to this one).


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 5, 2012)

Did the same to my 361, also swapped out the handle for a full wrap. Makes it easier to use by a climber parting out a big tree-- with the bigger, double row of dogs, you worry less about the saw ending up in your lap when starting a cut, and then when you turn it over, you have a stronger hold on the saw.

Now if I could just fix the bar oil leak...


----------



## GrJfer (Apr 11, 2014)

Resurrecting this old thread as I have installed the dual felling dawg kit on my ms261 c-m. I have found the supplied bolt that go through the clutch cover are short. I am only able to catch about 3 threads on each. 

Looking at the picture that Brad posted of the 261 it seems the same way. I plan to install some longer bolts to remedy this, just wondering if others have ran into the same issue?

Also do you find the preferred method to install the roller on the clutch cover side verses the oil tank side dawg?


----------



## cre10 (Apr 11, 2014)

GrJfer said:


> Resurrecting this old thread as I have installed the dual felling dawg kit on my ms261 c-m. I have found the supplied bolt that go through the clutch cover are short. I am only able to catch about 3 threads on each.
> 
> Looking at the picture that Brad posted of the 261 it seems the same way. I plan to install some longer bolts to remedy this, just wondering if others have ran into the same issue?
> 
> Also do you find the preferred method to install the roller on the clutch cover side verses the oil tank side dawg?


Bolts are too short. On my 261 I left the factor chain catch and did not install the roller catch.


----------



## GrJfer (Apr 11, 2014)

Do you need to remove the factory chain stop to use the roller?


----------



## cre10 (Apr 11, 2014)

GrJfer said:


> Do you need to remove the factory chain stop to use the roller?


For the roller to catch it then you should take off the factory chain catch since it is higher than the roller.


----------



## GrJfer (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay after getting two longer hex head bolts I got them installed on my MS261 C-M today. Need to trim a little excess of the bolts that are sticking out. Have not got a chance to use them yet, but really like the look, and feel they are stronger than the stock dawg.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 13, 2014)

Great saw, sweet dogs. After cutting the excess bolt length off, cut off the original chain catcher.


----------



## treesmith (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice, my 362 dual spikes and roller were ordered last week, I'll get them on the 261 as soon as. I didnt mind the original 261 spike but wanted two of them. Cheers boys, this thread was very helpful


----------



## KG441c (Apr 13, 2014)

magnum dawgs will work on a 362c


----------



## GrJfer (Apr 13, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Great saw, sweet dogs. After cutting the excess bolt length off, *cut off the original chain catcher.*



Or I could just remove it. Funny Stihl's pictrections doesn't show removing it, however I see the benefit of removing it.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 13, 2014)

Putting big fat dual dogs on a 261 or 362 is like putting drag racing slicks on a 6-cylinder chevy nova.

Large dogs have their place on 90cc+ saws

I don't even like large dogs on my 038Ms


----------



## Spectre468 (Apr 13, 2014)

My new 362 and 261 have the new stamped single dog setup. Neither have provisions for the attachment of the outer dog, just solid metal clutch cover...


----------



## KG441c (Apr 13, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> Putting big fat dual dogs on a 261 or 362 is like putting drag racing slicks on a 6-cylinder chevy nova.
> 
> Large dogs have their place on 90cc+ saws


personal preference. just because u dont like it doesnt mean it isnt for everyone! I had them on a 261 which too big a bite would bog the saw but I havent had that problem on the 362c.Mostly I just like the looks though


----------



## KG441c (Apr 13, 2014)

Spectre468 said:


> My new 362 and 261 have the new stamped single dog setup. Neither have provisions for the attachment of the outer dog, just solid metal clutch cover...


ur 261 and ur 362 will accept outer dawgs. Remove the clutch cover and remove chain slides and the bolt head slots are already there. Just drilled the premarked holes and ur in business


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 13, 2014)

Big Dawgs on a small saw are just like a big ol wing and fart can muffler on an Asian kid's car.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 13, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> Big Dawgs on a small saw are just like a big ol wing and fart can muffler on an Asian kid's car.


what are u implying to be small? a 362 or 441 isnt small. I had magnums on my 261 and didnt like them but a 362c isnt a small saw.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> what are u implying to be small? a 362 or 441 isnt small. I had magnums on my 261 and didnt like them but a 362c isnt a small saw.


 

Well it appears that many of the responses are centering on appearance rather than function. Hence the analogy.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> personal preference. just because u dont like it doesnt mean it isnt for everyone! I had them on a 261 which too big a bite would bog the saw but I havent had that problem on the 362c.Mostly I just like the looks though




Thats why they put slicks on 6-cyl novas too, no need for them

did you drive mom's chevette?


----------



## hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> what are u implying to be small? a 362 or 441 isnt small. I had magnums on my 261 and didnt like them but a 362c isnt a small saw.


Lol!!! Now u get it! They look good om my 362c to me! They probably serve no purpose on any saw about as much as all of us on this site having several saws and never using them or.spending 9/10 of our time on as comparing our manhood and pride!! really no need for 20 saws to cut wood but its what we like and it happens I like magnum spikes on my 362c!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 13, 2014)

Most of them likely don't realize how much torque that saw has.


----------



## JMcf (Jul 24, 2015)

naturelover said:


> Like the dual dawgs on the 441, least keeps the muffler and saw from beating on the wood when sawing.



I've just bought a MS311(is not as good a saw as my old magnum but a really good end of financial year sale and a 40% instant tax write off for me) as a lighter firewood saw to back up my 038Magnum, I've had to put out two small fires in the first three hours of use due to the muffler sitting in bark as the standard dogs are shite and too small.

Looking for a bigger dog asap, the chain cover is cheap plastic without holes so can't fit an extra dog but one good inner one should be sufficient.

edit: do most stihl dogs fit all stihl saws?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 24, 2015)

JMcf said:


> I've just bought a MS311(is not as good a saw as my old magnum but a really good end of financial year sale and a 40% instant tax write off for me) as a lighter firewood saw to back up my 038Magnum, I've had to put out two small fires in the first three hours of use due to the muffler sitting in bark as the standard dogs are shite and too small.
> 
> Looking for a bigger dog asap, the chain cover is cheap plastic without holes so can't fit an extra dog but one good inner one should be sufficient.
> 
> edit: do most stihl dogs fit all stihl saws?


No, most dogs do not fit most saws. They tend to be model specific with some crossover.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2015)

Fitted the small double dogs and roller on my 261, same size as original small stamped dog but the two makes for a more secure cut when dogged in, handy when chogging down stems, felling or just bucking


----------



## KG441c (Jul 25, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Fitted the small double dogs and roller on my 261, same size as original small stamped dog but the two makes for a more secure cut when dogged in, handy when chogging down stems, felling or just bucking


Did u put the 362 double dawg kit on?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2015)

What the hell ever happened to ski-dude? He was entertaining!


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Did u put the 362 double dawg kit on?


Think it was a 362 kit, easy, lift plastic trims, drill through recess in clutch cover, fit longer bolts. tried them on the 044 but one stuck out more


----------



## MustangMike (Jul 25, 2015)

The outside dog for the 044 is not the same as a 362 or 046. The inside dogs will work.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2015)

No worries, I just got a standard roller set for a 46


----------

